

Show HN: Easiest way to send lifecycle emails from your code - hsuresh

Hi HN,
Would love some feedback on our service. Nudgespot(www.nudgespot.com&#x2F;developers) makes it easy to send emails from your code. Instead of writing your email logic in your code, we ask you to send events to us, as you&#x27;d do with Mixpanel&#x2F;GA. You can then configure emails as triggers from our dashboard.<p>Benefits:<p>* Flexibility in adding&#x2F;modifying your emails without code changes<p>* test out different schedule intervals, email messages<p>* Add drip campaigns based on customer events - an &quot;ordered&quot; event is enough to send a transaction email, a feedback email and perhaps even a reminder email for a repeat purchase.<p>What do you think about the service?
======
hsuresh
Clickable linke:

[http://www.nudgespot.com/developers](http://www.nudgespot.com/developers)

